
Apple says new MacBook Pro keyboard won't fix sticky key issue - binarynate
https://www.cnet.com/news/apple-says-new-macbook-pro-keyboard-wont-fix-sticky-key-issue/
======
binarynate
When I heard about the 2018 MBP today, my initial thought was that I would
consider investing the cost and time of migrating from my 2017 MBP just to
have a reliable keyboard. That Apple prioritized quieting the keyboard over
fixing its reliability issues seems crazy to me.

~~~
fiatpandas
Speculation: I don’t think Apple will be able to fix the keyboard in this
generation of MacBooks (generation meaning body type). It’s all about
clearances, key travel, tolerances. The system doesn’t have room for a drop in
replacement that could leave room for debris. That’s why they gave it a 4 year
extension — because that’s probably when we’ll see a newer body generation
with redesigned keyboard.

------
danShumway
It could be that they are hoping the keyboard will be more reliable, and
they're just covering their bases while they wait to see how it performs in
the wild.

On the other hand, if it really doesn't make a difference for reliability, I
wonder if their keyboard service program will be extended to cover this model
as well.

------
allwein
"Won't fix" is the incorrect terminology to use. I'm having trouble finding a
direct quote from Apple in any of these stories. My assumption is the actual
statement is along the lines of "It was designed to be quieter." while
omitting any reference to addressing the sticky key issue.

Saying "We designed it to fix the sticky key issue" creates liability
admitting that there's a significant defect that needs to be fixed, which no
corporation would ever do, especially while currently facing multiple class-
action lawsuits about said issue.

So while saying it was designed to be quieter, that doesn't mean there aren't
additional benefits or corrections being implemented.

------
mromanuk
I think they are over-optimizing a no-issue. Nobody around me complained over
my MBP2015 keyboard noise, neither about my MBP2010

~~~
thecopy
What does those old models have to do with the new keyboard?

~~~
coldseattle
Nothing. It's just a True Apple Believer's attempt to introduce some FUD.

------
karmakaze
> Technically, Apple has admitted only that "a smaller percentage of the
> keyboards in certain MacBook and MacBook Pro models" have demonstrated the
> sticky key issue. If you buy one, you may likely never have that problem.

Couldn't Apple have said 'a small percentage of keyboards...'? Just what are
we talking here, 10%, 25%, 49%?

~~~
serpix
Our IT is backlogged with broken keyboards and I'm waiting for. backup laptops
to become available so I can send mine for replacement. We have upwards of 200
of these sorry devices. The percentage is well above 10%

------
rfg34te4
Who cares? I don't use MacBook for any real work. Just for looks.

------
coldseattle
Wow! This is really bad if it's not going to get any better. I've already
switched from Apple several years ago (when there was no more viable desktop
"Pro" option for me), and I suspect more true "pro" users will do the same.

Maybe Apple simple doesn't care about (or need) pro users. That's fine, I
guess. They want to go in other directions. It could be that 'pros' are too
expensive to have as customers.

